
Facebook’s fbFund Is Accepting Applications For FB Connect And iPhone Apps - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/16/facebooks-fbfund-is-accepting-applications-for-iphone-apps/
======
sanj
Interesting differences than previous years:

\- down from $250k to $100k

\- equity rather than a grant

\- incubator program in Silicon Valley

\- focussed on Facebook Connect

